# Pet Shipping



## Ann_der_roo (Nov 14, 2009)

We're emmigrating to Ontario from England in next few months. Can anyone recommend a pet shipping company? It's only 1 dog and not sure weather using a specialist company is more advisable than just checking him on with an airline that will carry him as cargo. Any advice concerning this or any other tips would be great!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Take a look at Canadian Food Inspection Agency - Health of Animals - Importation of Pet Dogs

No need for shipping the dog as cargo, or working with a special company, you can take the dog with you as 'lugage'. But first you need to contact the airline you are flying with, to ask for their specifiactions. Sometimes they do not take animals on board (the dog goes in the baggage compartment, unles it is a very small breed that fits in an IATA certified cage under your seat), when it's to warm/to cold. So you need to check with the airline company.

Our breeder ships dogs to the US like that, and I have friends who moved from Europe to the US and Canada with their dogs (and cats), and they always do it that way.
You will have to 'import' your animals via the agrarian department at the airport in Canada, and then you have to pay af few dollars (not much, don't know the price anymore, but it certainly wasn't 100 dollars).

Check out if you need to declare your dog in the town you are going to live, in some towns you will need to pay taxes on your pets.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

*pet travel*



Ann_der_roo said:


> We're emmigrating to Ontario from England in next few months. Can anyone recommend a pet shipping company? It's only 1 dog and not sure weather using a specialist company is more advisable than just checking him on with an airline that will carry him as cargo. Any advice concerning this or any other tips would be great!


having shipped animals to canada before and possibly doing it again his year, I have checked into the cost. DONT get a pet cargo company to do it as they charge a fortune. 
Air Canada charge as excessive baggage £110.00 as long as the pet is not over 32KG. A pet carrier company does the same as you will but charges upwards of £1000..... Heathrow would be the place for you to get your pet flown and it can go on the same flight as yourself as excessive baggage £110.00...
Get a rabies vaccination and a "fit to fly certificate" and pay the fee with your ticket and thats that....
good luck...


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

jen45 said:


> having shipped animals to canada before and possibly doing it again his year, I have checked into the cost. DONT get a pet cargo company to do it as they charge a fortune.
> Air Canada charge as excessive baggage £110.00 as long as the pet and carrier there in is not over 32KG. A pet carrier company does the same as you will but charges upwards of £1000..... Heathrow would be the place for you to get your pet flown and it can go on the same flight as yourself as excessive baggage £110.00...
> Get a rabies vaccination and a "fit to fly certificate" and pay the fee with your ticket and thats that....
> good luck...


I think british airways does the same, but dont quote me on it best to call them and find out.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

*pets*



jen45 said:


> I think british airways does the same, but dont quote me on it best to call them and find out.


yes your right. British Airways does the same. Remember you can only transport your pets as excess baggage on the same flight as yourself. Yes the tickets are slightly more expensive then the cheaper Transat flights etc, but considering the cost of the pet agencies who quoted us over £2000 for our two miniature dogs who can go in the same kennel!!.....it will cost us £1300 for our two flights with Air Canada and our two dogs so quite a difference.
Your animals are treated with the same respect as the agencies.
This will be my thrd time transporting my pets by regular airline.
No problems and animals arrived happy and safe!!


----------

